
Declarative Programming with Python - signa11
https://nullp0tr.com/pages/declarative_apis.html
======
V-2
Super tiny font, and immune to zooming (in Chrome and Firefox at least) - I'll
pass.

~~~
tom_mellior
Weird, on my screen it's super big. Anyway, it's not about declarative
programming in any reasonable sense of the word. It's about how to use Python
descriptors to override get and set operations on object fields to do smart
stuff.

